# Cabelas Euro Premium Spotting Scope



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Selling a Cabelas Euro Premium spotting scope with APO finish. 20-60 x 75. This is a very crisp/clear spotting scope that is in great condition. These scopes were made for Cabelas by Meopta. Comes with box and lens caps. Great reviews online for this scope. Located in American Fork.

Listed it on KSL if you'd like to see the pics.
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/55325503

I'd go $670 for a forum member.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

The real question is what are you replacing it with? :grin:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That is a fantastic scope at a killer price. If it was a angled, I would have bought it already.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. It is a nice scope. I think this is a non-risk deal for someone as it should always be worth this price.

I hope to replace it with a trip to Carnagie Hall for my son's choir tour. haha 

..


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's a good dad right there.


----------

